# 2002 lexus wiring



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

where can i find a wiring diagram for a lexus ls430. i want to put an aftermarket headunit in it to make my life alot easier but i wanna keep my stock amp and stock speakers so i was wondering where can i get the wiring diagram for the stock headunit and factory amp?


its a 2002 lexus ls430 with the mark levinson package and it also has navigation dats tied into the stock headunit and if i disconnect the headunit the nav doesnt work also my climate control and everythin is tied into the headunit


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

clublexus.com


great resource. you can also google toyota celsior since thats what that car is called in japan.


----------



## Cardog (Aug 3, 2009)

Send me an email of exactly what you need i.e. head unit wiring and I will send you the diagram. Anybody else need wiring schematics for a Toyota or Lexus (any model) let me know. I work at a Toyota dealer and have that at my fingertips!


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

if your already in the area, the headunit schematic for an 01 is300 would be awesome.


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

01 is300
+12V DC Battery(Constant)	Blue/yellow Radio 1 20 Amp Relay box 1 on right rear of engine compartment 
Switched Accessory	Gray Also goes to the amplifier Radio 2 10 Amp Junction box behind lower left end of dash 
Ground Brown 
Power Antenna Black 
Remote Turn On(output) White/blue 
Mute Blue Blue mute applies to woofer & stereo amplifier. Navigation mute is red/blue from amplifier pin 5. 
Left Front + White Line level output 
Left Front - Red Line level output 
Right Front + Green Line level output 
Right Front - Black Line level output 

AMPLIFIER OUTPUTS 
Wire Function	Color	Note	Fuse #	Size	Location
12V DC Battery	Blue/yellow Radio 1 20 Amp Relay box 1 on right rear of engine compartment 
Remote Turn On (input) White/blue 
Left Front Tweeter + Pink 
Left Front Tweeter - Violet 
Right Front Tweeter + Light green 
Right Front Tweeter - Blue 
Left Rear Mid + Black Passes thru telephone transceiver & speaker relay 
Left Rear Mid - Yellow Passes thru telephone transceiver & speaker relay 
Right Rear Mid + Red 
Right Rear Mid - White 
Subwoofer 1 + Black/white Left rear woofer 
Subwoofer 1 - Yellow/red Left rear woofer 
Subwoofer 2 + Red/white Right rear woofer 
Subwoofer 2 - White/blue Right rear woofer 

AT SPEAKERS 
Wire Function	Color	Note
Left Front Mid + Yellow 
Left Front Mid - Black 
Right Front Mid + Red 
Right Front Mid - White


----------



## Cardog (Aug 3, 2009)

davvv said:


> 01 is300
> +12V DC Battery(Constant)	Blue/yellow Radio 1 20 Amp Relay box 1 on right rear of engine compartment
> Switched Accessory	Gray Also goes to the amplifier Radio 2 10 Amp Junction box behind lower left end of dash
> Ground Brown
> ...


Geez, you knew all that Dave? Makes me wonder why you needed my help, LOL. Anyways, If you still need help with the IS300, please email me and I will send you the schematics. I already sent Dave's his info.


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

nope thats perfect. thanks guys.


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

lolll nope i just copied and pasted off of the12volt.com



no one has the ls430 ones


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

don't mean to thread jack but any one know what the output ATX+/- and IVO+/- are? for 2008 toyota solara with navigation. They're nav. outputs. 

you can go to techinfo.toyota.com. It'll cost you $15, but you can down load lots of stuffs from there also. $15 for 2 days membership.


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

try goin on the12volt.com and click on the vehicle wiring and look up ur car they should have it if not just make a request and u should get it. 



lolll
no one replyed to my request thats why i asked here


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

hope this help out some:

2002 Lexus LS430 Car Stereo Wire Color Codes


----------

